# Model C Clutch Setting........



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I've used the machine twice so far and maxed it out several times at the factory clutch setting (100 inch pounds) on both jobs to where the clutch would slip/cable would stop spinning. When I put the switch in neutral the cable would unwind at about 5000 RPM  so I know it had built up some torque. 

My question, what is a safe clutch setting to use without the possibility of breaking/bending a cable ? Is the factory setting of 100 inch pounds about max ? How often does this need to be recalibrated ?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

From my experience with the model C. It can"t torque up like my 300 or 1065 and then rip out the clog/roots. The higher rpm's need to slice and dice thru blockages. I try to start with a 3" C cutter, I use a spade bit as a last resort cutter. If anything is going to leave the pipe, that's the one


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

forgot to say when I am at the stoppage I run the machine in and out,in and out maybe 3' at a time until I chew thru the moneymaker.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I just talked to an Eel tech and he said do not set over 150 inch pounds.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Clutch?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Clutch?




Slip clutch for over torque.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I run mine at 100-125 lbs. Has plenty of power to get through almost anything in it's way. The key to cutting through the roots is keeping your blades sharp. I hit mine with a grinder or file every few days.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You gotta pic? I only run a gorlitz so over torque is controlled by pulling back on the cable or the cable flipping. So you can see why a clutch would interest me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> You gotta pic? I only run a gorlitz so over torque is controlled by pulling back on the cable or the cable flipping. So you can see why a clutch would interest me.


 The part in the red is the clutch.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

So no hand work on that cable. You just push it in with the machine I take it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't have to push, it feeds itself.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> So no hand work on that cable. You just push it in with the machine I take it.



It feeds itself in, and at a pretty good click too. Grabbing the spinning cable is a quick way to wind up in the ER.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I run mine at 100-125 lbs. Has plenty of power to get through almost anything in it's way. The key to cutting through the roots is keeping your blades sharp. I hit mine with a grinder or file every few days.




What kind of torque wrench did you get from Eel and how much did it set you back ?

I'm searching E-bay for a used dial gauged Snap-On.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> What kind of torque wrench did you get from Eel and how much did it set you back ?
> 
> I'm searching E-bay for a used dial gauged Snap-On.


I got to take my camera apart and repair it. I'll get you a pic. I'd have to look up how much it cost me. Maybe 60 bucks?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We use a basic needle type torque wrench, and the old instructions we have always said 90 pounds. Our K 1000 is 90 pounds as well. They seem to work real good at them settings. In all the years I used both machines I do not think I have reached max torque.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.stanleyproto.com/default...log=Blackhawk&SDesc=Beam+Type+Torque+Wrenches

That is what I have. It takes a 5/8" socket to fit the adapter that Eel makes.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> We use a basic needle type torque wrench, and the old instructions we have always said 90 pounds. Our K 1000 is 90 pounds as well. They seem to work real good at them settings. In all the years I used both machines I do not think I have reached max torque.




I've used mine twice so far and maxed it out several times on both jobs. But, I don't just whip it out for any blockage that's what my 300 is for. I knew these were going to be tough jobs and that's why I bought the machine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> We use a basic needle type torque wrench, and the old *instructions* we have always said 90 pounds. Our K 1000 is 90 pounds as well. They seem to work real good at them settings. In all the years I used both machines I do not think I have reached max torque.




Wish I had some. I called and talked to an Eel tech the other day and asked for instructions. He told me that there wasn't any. He was going to tell me how over the phone but we got to talking about other stuff and we both forgot.

How do you know there is equal pressure on both clutch screws ? Do you do this with the power on ?


----------

